# Howdy from SoCal!



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hi there and welcome 

im a standardbred fan too  i have a stb, a tb and a wb. thats my standie in my avatar 

look forward to seeing some pics of your standies


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Sounds like a major move, hope you are settleing in well.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum..sorry bc its late  but welcome!!


----------

